# Finest architecture in the EU



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

cardiff said:


>


This is a great photo of Portsmouth. It looks so dense in this picture. I have to check out what other projects are on the way for this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Portsmouth in ^^ pic is just great! :cheers:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

For Germany i limit it to modern buildings.

Berlin - Potsdamer Platz




































Berlin - the Reichstag dome by Norman Foster










Düsseldorf - the Gehry-Bauten



























the other buildings of the Media Harbour










Stuttgart - the Mercedes Museum










Cottbus - the university library










Bremen - Science Center










Wolfsburg - Phaeno (that's the VW Museum)










Magdeburg - this is the Green Citadel, designed by Friedensreich Hundertwasser










Munich - BMW World









Munich - Allianz Arena










Frankfurt - Commerzbank tower (the big one on the right hand)










Hamburg - the Elbphilharmonie by Herzog & de Meuron (under construction)


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I forgot the "Whale" in Cologne. It's a shopping center.










sources: flickr.com, fotocommunity.de
A few photos I don't know because I've downloaded them years ago.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Love the Reichstag, a great combination of old and new. Will be interesting to see the finnished product of the Hamburg Elbphilharmonie.

The other major new landmark in portsmouth is the new nearly completed east side plaza, which follows on from the spinnaker tower except this one looks like a ships funnel (sail and steam). Also portsmouth is one of the densest cities in the UK.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

I love the EU parliament building in Brussels:









flickr









flickr

and of course Versailles








flickr









flickr


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Awesome thread!


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

> Magdeburg - this is the Green Citadel, designed by Friedensreich Hundertwasser


It's quite fugly...


----------

